# Which Greek God are You?



## erickad71

I found this last night and thought it might be something fun for the guys. I hope I put it in the right spot... 

http://www.paleothea.com/quizmen.html


----------



## Brian G Turner

Heh, I got Zeus...


----------



## fallenstar

I took the god test, I got Zeus, took the goddess test(finally found out there is one), got my favorite goddess: Athena!!!wu-hu!!


----------



## polymorphikos

I got Hephaestus, which was pretty cool. I always liked the guy. Not very showy, but he could make lightning bolts, so he didn't really need to be.

I took the Goddess quiz and got Athena also. I love Athena. I had a crush on her when I was younger. It is an awesome person who could talk a deaf man into taking a job as a stenographer, and if she failed then simply hit him around until he complied. Plus the Aegus of Zeus...


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I would be Apollo and Artemis.  I would have been happy with any god.


----------



## polymorphikos

Does that include Hesta?


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Status as a god is suffice.


----------



## scalem X

I got apollo (http://www.paleothea.com/apollo.html).


----------



## Esioul

Not fair... I wanted Athena, but I got stupid tart Aphrodite.


----------



## littlemissattitude

Athena.  Need I say more?


----------



## nemogbr

I ended up becoming Apollo.


Interesting.


----------



## Cyricus

HERMES...oh my...


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos

Ares rock on


----------



## polymorphikos

I'll have the camera ready when the net drops


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos

You wouldnt dare. i would go to zeus and get hephaestas kiled. i mean sure ares was having an affair with his wife but did he need to go that far

If you look at my introduction you would know that im interested in greek mythology so im not confused by your post


P.S your mother didnt love you
no your mother denied she was your mother until you tricked her.


----------



## polymorphikos

Well at least Hephaistos was never stuck in a brass pot. And let's not forget which side a certain someone backed at Troy...


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos

You were so hideously ugly everybody shunned you. and you didnt back anyone at troy why because you werent important enough.


----------



## Esioul

Hmmm and I ended up married to him, don't forget, but I seemed to have affairs with everyone anyway.


----------



## Foxbat

Hermes...that'll do for me. Lock up yer wimmin, I've got my Nike fly-by-nights and I'm aiming to use them


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos

Damn perverts.


----------



## ShadowedRealm

I got Hades - I really don't think that's me. Not sure how it came up with that one, other than that I put that I like the nighttime.  

http://www.paleothea.com/hades.html


----------



## Michael

I got Apollo.  Maybe in my dreams I'm a super hottie, but in real life--that's another matter entirely.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Hephaestus & Hera

Double H if you like! 
So basically..I make it...I keep it...and no-one else can have it! ....cool!


----------



## Isolde

Kewl beans!


----------



## Tsujigiri

I got Ares

Behold my almost complete lack of surpsise


----------



## Leto

As a god, Hermes. As a goddess, Athena. Do I sense a pattern here ? Or did i delibaratly cheat to this quizz to have my couple favorite ones ?


----------



## Esioul

Aphrodite. Gah.


----------



## djdonegal

Well, my real life name comes from the Greek god Dionysus... but the test thingy said that I am actually Apollo, apparently I'm some sort of super-hottie.  I love escapism.

DJ


----------



## GrownUp

Apparently if there is a tie you get two answers. So I got Hades: 
www.paleothea.com/hades.html

which was a little disturbing, and then I realised that I was Apollo too:
www.paleothea.com/apollo.html.

And then I realised that there was a Goddess version, and I was in the wrong test, which is just as well as I had been adjusting the gender of the questions, and now I'm apparently Athena:
www.paleothea.com/athena.html.

What can it all mean???????


----------



## MorningStar

This is what mine came out as.


----------



## GrownUp

MorningStar, you saucy minx.


----------



## MorningStar

GrownUp said:
			
		

> MorningStar, you saucy minx.


----------



## Neon

I'll take it:


----------



## Alexa

Well, I got Areas, but I'm not sure I love a lot Greeks' gods right now.


----------



## zorcarepublic

Hesphaestus. Not bad...


----------



## Sooby

Heatia - wimp and doormat that she is..... I no like.


----------



## Alia

I always thought I would be more like Hera, or at least Athena...
But I was Hestia... must be working at home so I can tend to the little ones?  
Well, when they leave home, I'll be Athena...


----------



## Treikayan

Apollo






Artemis...if I were a goddess


----------



## The Master™

Can't believe I missed this one...  Think I'm spot on!!! Now let's kick some ass!!!


----------



## Leto

So, you're the Olympus loser ? The only god who got wounded by a mere mortal and the only god of war who fleed the battlefield ?

surprised, I wouldn't have associate you to him.


----------



## The Master™

If I truly was Ares, firstly, I'd NEVER flee the battlefield - and I'd get some good strategists, not blood and guts fighters... 

Who would you have associated with me??? Zeus???


----------



## Tsujigiri

Ouch.... 


Who's a girly god then...The Master is ...aha...aha...aha....


----------



## The Master™

HAHAHAH!!! Works for me, matey!!! Besides I prefer sneaky b*****ds!!!


----------



## Leto

The Master™ said:
			
		

> If I truly was Ares, firstly, I'd NEVER flee the battlefield - and I'd get some good strategists, not blood and guts fighters...
> 
> Who would you have associated with me??? Zeus???



No, Dyonisos, a good fellow able to be a real monster if someone threat his loved ones. Founder of theatre, and drunkness.


----------



## The Master™

That'll do me... 

Break out the beer, the wine and the orgy!!!


----------



## Alia

You know Master, Ares is one of my personal favs, despite all...
It was the only name that both the hubby and I agreed upon for the youngest, but we decided in the end to go with Adam... a more neutral name for the family...


----------



## The Master™

What is wrong with calling a boy Ares??? There are so many freaky names out there at the moment...


----------



## Alia

> There are so many freaky names out there at the moment...


 And what Ares is freaky?  I can't believe that... He's the greek god of war, nothing freaky about that.  hehe


----------



## Treikayan

The Master™ said:
			
		

> What is wrong with calling a boy Ares??? There are so many freaky names out there at the moment...


 
It's kind of like naming your son, Espn, after the Sports' channel network.  It's been done.


----------



## The Master™

Ares, Mars, lovely names!!! 

How about Epson (if you really love printers)???


----------



## Leto

Lex-Mark is more plausible.

However I've always thought Zeus and Apollo were great names... for dogs.


----------



## The Master™

Nah, that is Hercules or Attila!!!


----------



## Leto

Attila is a cat :


----------



## Treikayan

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Ares, Mars, lovely names!!!
> 
> How about Epson (if you really love printers)???


 
Or Epsom, if you like salt?  Hehe.


----------



## Eradius Lore

I got Zeus


----------



## The Master™

Liar!!! You probably got whichever the mischievous god was!!! Apollo???


----------



## Eradius Lore

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Liar!!! You probably got whichever the mischievous god was!!! Apollo???


 
if you dont belive me then this is what i put in:

1. What's the first thing people notice about you?
My power. Whatever you need, I can make it happen.
2. How do you like your women?
Gimme a hottie who holds up in a fight.
3. How do you get your women? 
I tell them what they want to hear.
4. Where are you in your element?
At night. I like the dead time.
5. What do you think about fate? 
Prophesy is less about fate, and more about the way you word things.
6. What would you do in a fight? 
Cause an earthquake that would swallow my opponents.
7. What would be your dream job? 
CEO of a major corporation.
8. People like to have you around... 
always
9. Pet of choice? 
Robot.
10. As a little kid, you could often be found...
...learning how to take over everything from my father.
11. You got any morals?
Of course! And I'll do anything for the people I love.

i you put that in you will get zeus


----------



## Alia

> 7. What would be your dream job?
> CEO of a major corporation.


 I answered that question (on the woman's side) the same, but... I still was a home body goddess, I wonder why?


----------



## dustinzgirl

Gaia,  Which sounds about right, I've always been a mother nature kind of person.


----------



## HenryVI

I got poseidon, lord of the waters, enemy of Odysseus.


----------



## don sky

Well waddya know, I got Ares, God Of War! Didn't take the Goddess test coz... Arrgh, it justdidn't feel ryt. But my personal Opinion, I think the coolest Goddess was Athena. I mean, you gotta give it to her, she was pretty smart AND she was born FULLY CLOTHED, ALL GROWED UP, and last but not least, from her DADDY'S HEAD. Man, she was something else. As for Gods, I guess Ares aint too bad. I myself liked the heroes more than the Gods.


----------



## The Master™

Could have been worse, could have been Aphrodite - considering how she came to be, I'm surprised she didn't freak out!!! Poor Uranus... (Depending on which version of her birth you believe in!!)


----------



## nixie

As a god I'm Apollo,as a godess Artemis


----------



## dustinzgirl

This is funny, I got Gaia, and my man got Hades....interesting.....


----------



## wildfire

Something must be wrong with me... I did the goddess test and apparently I am: -

Artemis, Aphrodite & Hera....

According to this I am a whore, with a man-whore husband and all I do is run through the forrest all day....


----------



## _Kitana_

Err well i took both the man and woman one...


----------



## Stalker

Poseidon, he-he. Beware of oceans, my friends for it is my kingdom and nobody shall disturb me, you hear me, small ant-like humans with your miserable problems. Where is Odisseus, my son's killer? I'll teach him his place!!!


----------



## Salazar

Ares - God
Artemis - Goddess


----------



## Rosemary

Aprodite - Goddess of Love


----------



## Arkangel

I am Poseidon, i was him long before i got replaced by an imposter and was made a mortal human to walk among you


----------



## SPA_KING

DIONYSUS - God of Sex, Wine and Intoxication.

Fits me perfectly.


----------



## amara

hmmm Hestia, never would have guessed that...


----------



## Teir

I got hestia and athena...interesting, does this mean i have some sort of split personality disorder?


----------



## Syn

i got zeus... as a God






However for the Godess one i got...Athena






What can i say...both of them are right in some aspects, i am good to have around for a friend or a joke!


----------



## Eldo

I found out I was Ares.  He's aggressive and hunky, less about strategy more about force.  Does that sound really bad?


----------



## Marky Lazer

I'm Hermes.


----------



## Adasunshine

God - Apollo
Goddess - Hestia

xx


----------



## cornelius

Zeus?

I donno about that...


----------



## edott

I am hades, neat

http://www.paleothea.com/hades.html


----------



## xxnataliexx

hi i got aphrodite. i think thats correct lol


----------



## genisis2

sadley I am Hermes


----------



## sanityassassin

http://www.paleothea.com/hades.html
You're Hades

I got hades hardly a suprise


----------



## weaveworld

*I'm Gaia - Mother Earth 

Who would have thought it eh?
*


----------



## Lissa

I ended up with two.  Who knew? No joke.  They both came up at the same time.


----------



## Tallpoppy

i got Athena joint with Gaea except they spelt it wierd...but watever. So yh i am happy, they are both cool


----------



## LeoCrow

Poseidon and Hades popped up for me! And i do feel i am kinda both of them


----------



## GOLLUM

HMMM..I got the same as Polymorphicus, Winter's Sorrow and ZorcaRepublic.

I'm a nice guy, smart, liked but I'm not too ugly....

Goddess of Love hey? Cool....

Never appreciated? HMMM.. this sounds familiar...


----------



## kyektulu

*I am Poseidon.*


----------



## kyektulu

weaveworld said:
			
		

> *I'm Gaia - Mother Earth
> 
> Who would have thought it eh?
> *




*I wanted Gaia!!!!* 
*
She is my Deity...*


----------



## sonofstan

Zeus


----------



## WarlikeMenelaos

I ended up with three Gods!

Apparently I'm Zeus, Apollo and Ares....which is all cool cause those are my favourite Gods so I'm rather happy with that!


----------



## dustinzgirl

Aretmis---there is a goddess quiz too. Don't mess with me, my maidens or my animals or I will put an arrow through you.

http://www.paleothea.com/artemis.html

girl quiz at:

http://www.paleothea.com/quizzes.html


----------



## WarlikeMenelaos

dustinzgirl said:
			
		

> Aretmis---there is a goddess quiz too. Don't mess with me, my maidens or my animals or I will put an arrow through you.


 
Since I'm Apollo I have the right to say....go sis! If anyone messes with your maidens (who isn't me!) or your animals, just give me a shout and I'll also get my bow ready!

Forgive me, I'm new to these forums (well...recently returned) and in a very silly mood tonight for some reason. Don't shoot an arrow at me!


----------



## carrie221




----------



## Dreaming of Eagles

I love greek myth!

On the god test I came up Hermes, which is interesting.

Yikes the goddesses I'm Hestia and Hera.  Well that's just not fun.  I'd much rather have been Athena.


----------



## Cozener

I got Ares.  Can't say I'm happy about it.  Maybe I'm more of a jerk than I originally thought...


----------



## Joel007

cool​


----------



## manephelien

Um, Hestia. I wonder why?


----------



## HoopyFrood

I'm pretty boy Apollo...damnation, I wanted to be his sister Artemis, she rocks!


----------



## Spartan27

This is Spartan27....the Spartans are tied to Hercules (a demi-god), so that's mine....


----------



## HoopyFrood

dustinzgirl said:


> Aretmis---there is a goddess quiz too. Don't mess with me, my maidens or my animals or I will put an arrow through you.


 
Or turn people into stags and let them get ripped to pieces by their own hunting dogs...ah, the irony. I love that story. But that's what you get for stumbling across Artemis when she's naked and bathing!


----------



## Talysia

Wow, I only just found this one!  Took the gods quiz and got Hephaestus, and took the godess quiz and got Artemis!  Now that one I like!


----------



## Valko

I got Ares? In the Steven King personality comparison I got The Gunslinger? These comparisons are obviously flawed as I'm a pacifist. I think a certain PixieDruid is messing around and when I get my hands on her I'll tear her.... I digress. Now where was I? Ah yes, as I was saying, Warm, friendly, sharing...


----------



## Styr

http://www.paleothea.com/Pictures/apolloquiz.jpg


----------



## Leandra

I'm Artemis, wo-ho! I like Athena more, but Artemis is a close second.

You're Artemis


----------



## Mouse

I got Hephaestus. () And two Goddesses Athena and Aphrodite.


----------



## Phobos

I got Apollo interestingly enough.


----------



## MemmoN

Ares, funny becuase I really am, born april 3rd.


----------



## KoffeeKat

Bugger!........sussed again!

Hades.


----------



## Yugi

i got Ares: the Greek God of War (Heck yes!)


----------



## Angeline

Hephaestus...........for me


----------



## mosaix

I got Apollo


----------



## that old guy

I got Hades.  

You're Hades

And Athena on the goddess side.

You're Athena


----------



## Dr.Jackson

Hey, who am I to argue?!


----------



## philoSCIFI




----------



## Nesacat

had to do this because I'm curious and I got Poseidon. It's good to know I'll finally know how to swim.


----------



## Myth

I got Hephaestus! =]


----------



## Erin99

Well, I know this is an old thread, but I had to take the test! 

I got Ares, God of War (huh???) and Athena, Goddess of Wisdom. Don't you love these inaccurate tests?


----------



## Rider

Poseidon...


----------



## Dexter

The greek hero Testikles?

Ok, Ares.


----------



## Tillane

Apollo.  An - and I quote - "super hottie".

Okay then...


----------



## Pyan

Figures!


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

I am Artemis, what else?

And, when I tried the Gods,

 Hermes, what else?


----------



## Sephiroth

I am Hermes, too!

And Athena.......


----------



## BakaTensai

I'm Ares.  Is that bad?  Apparently, I get angry often and I'm immature...  Yeah, I guess that's me!


----------



## Wayward Ho!

Hermes apparently. I guess the theft of my brother's copy of The Fellowship of the Ring has finally caught up with me. And I would have got away with it too... if it wasn't for this meddlesome quiz.


----------



## Jarshen

Hermes, which figures and 

Aphrodite, now I like that.


----------



## Patrician

Hermes, as I hoped and expected


----------



## Sabina

I'm not sure I love a lot Greeks' gods right now


----------



## Carithiron

Zeus, I am inconsiderate and I'm always at the peak of my power at sports and other activities of life   ;0


----------



## GOLLUM

go figure...





http://www.paleothea.com/quiz.html​


----------



## GOLLUM

It's interesting in June 2006 I did the same test and came out as Haephaestus. Times change...


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

It also said I was Apollo, and that's not quite it....considering that the fact that Apollo was bisexual....


----------



## GOLLUM

Manarion said:


> It also said I was Apollo, and that's not quite it....considering that the fact that Apollo was bisexual....


Really? Didn't know that...


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Read from one source that Apollo took many lovers of both sexes, so that would constitute bisexuality....I suppose to make up for his sister, who was asexual....


----------



## GOLLUM

Oh that's intertesting, thanks for the insight...


----------



## MontyCircus

Apollo.  Probably the one I would pick if I could choose!


----------



## Woodfoot

Ares


----------



## the smiling weirwood

Apollo, and if I was a goddess I would be Aphrodite. I question the validity of these tests, the choices are limited and there are only like 9 questions.


----------



## Rae

Gaea - just as I thought I would.


----------



## sloweye

I got *Hades.*


----------



## hikari-sa

hehe i have sexy vines growing all over me


----------



## Encephylops

I'm Hermes, which is pretty much what I'd expect, but was Hermes a god? 

Funny since I love Hermetical writings so much...


----------



## Lirael

Bah! I like quizzes so took it anyway, even though I'm neither male nor a lesbian. The women questions were hard to answer, as none of the answers were valid, but I tried to think about what I would say were I male yet still had the same personality.

and I am apparently Hephaestus.
You're Hephaestus
Fair 'nuff.


----------



## hikari-sa

Lirael there was a link to the goddess test down on the bottom of the page


----------



## Shadow Trooper

Whooohooo! I am the mighty Apollo (apparently a good looking chap!)


So adding up the quizes so far..... I am Apollo and would fly around in the Millenium Falcon! Day turned out better than I thought LOL.


----------



## AlexThGrt

I got Ares. I'm not a ruthless cold-blooded person who gets angry easily but if my bad side comes out its out of this world. da!

I got Poseidon. I'm somewhat bossy but I'm not a person where there are many chicks sitting or talking beside me


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

I am the demi god TEiN -I carry Thesobe - The sign of the barred exit - which none may pass. 

I bring hope and enlightenment of the end that is to come to us all in the short time we all have left


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Encephylops said:


> I'm Hermes, which is pretty much what I'd expect, but was Hermes a god?
> 
> Funny since I love Hermetical writings so much...


 
Yes, actually, Hermes WAS a god. He was the wayfinder and Zeus' messenger.


----------



## ktabic

I am Hades. Wish I really had that invisibility helmet. And a three headed pet dog.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Hehe. I wouldn't mind the helm he handed over to Perseus my own self. 
 Looks like I got Hades as well. Hehe. I'm certainly bitter and unlucky enough for it.


----------



## GerkGently

I am not Hephaestus! Well, there are some few similarities, but those are not the answers I gave...


----------



## TheGreenDragon

I am Hephaestus!


----------



## Saeltari

Hades


----------



## diegesis

Atropos

Hehe...


----------



## Runya

I'm Ares  I've got some serious anger managements LoL -- You can't imagine how true is that. I think I got Ares because most of my answers were the violent ones ROFL 

And... I'm Aphrodite...........


----------



## Interference

Hades - God of the Underworld - and what a history I've had!  _sheesh_! 

Wait a minute, I got two windows - I am also ... Hephaestus , who seems completely the opposite.  THere you go - I'm a schizophrenic Greek God after all


----------



## Runya

LoL.......


----------



## Waziwig

i got appollo, but i have to disagree!  NO WAY!


----------



## jessie~mai

i did the goddess one, im hera.. :S
and hades =D


----------



## J-WO

I'm a weekend Dionysos.

(Sisyphus during the week...)


----------



## jastius

I got Apollo






and for a greek queen I got

*All Hail Queen Metaneira*
*

*

You are Queen Metaneira. She was suprisingly normal for a character of Greek mythology. She was a good queen and loving mother. She was kind, and had a pretty normal life, until an act of god brought tragedy. Actually it was an act of goddess. She tried to stand down the goddess, but couldn't save her child, but she did live to tell about it.

pretty cool quiz.


----------

